# Beyond the Zone Color Jamz hair dye...



## sporkattack (May 27, 2007)

So, I've decided to dye my hair pink.  I just purchased Beyond the Zone Color Jamz semipermanent hair color in Bubble Head Pink.  Has anyone here gotten particularly good or bad results with this stuff?


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 27, 2007)

unless you are white blonde, may I suggest bleaching out your hair or the color will not show up very well, it will also fade quickly as that is the nature of seni-permanant, i prefer anic panic myself when i can have odd colored hair


----------



## happythermia (May 29, 2007)

Personally, I didn't have much luck with this colour at all.  I find that the beyond the zone dyes in the lighter colours don't dye all that well.
When I used the pink it was on bleached hair and it came out uneven and very light.  But I have used the orange red dye with pretty good results.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 11, 2007)

I've never used just the pink by itself but I've used several other colors on bleached orangey hair and they the staying power was amazing and the colors were very vibrant.


----------



## lost in hollywood (Aug 11, 2007)

the tips of my hair are ashy blond and i use crimson storm, which showed up very true and vibrant! however, when i tried the wild red, it brightened it up a bit but had an orange cast to it, so maybe it just depends on the color. i just hate the fact that it leaks A LOT.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Sep 2, 2007)

I used a purple one to dye the tips. 
And after 2 weeks, the purple turned green.


----------

